# Seminary Suggestions



## cwjudyjr (Jun 17, 2007)

In the past I have taken some coursework through The Tyndale Bible Institute and Seminary (www.tyndale.edu), and have generally been pleased. All courses are on CD, with readings and papers, and distance. The main rub is they are reformed yet dispensational. Now I am looking to study reformed and covenant as I the Holy Spirit continues to work on my mind and heart.

The Whitefield Seminary spoken about here looks the most condusive to my needs. Unless the Lord opens some new avenues I must looks at programs that are only at a distance.

Can anyone provide details on the +/- 's of Whitefield or any other institution that may operate at a distance where there is no residency requirement. Also the tuition is reasonable compared to many more tradition institutions.

To help with context, I am a ruling elder in a PCA congregation that has just turned 4 years old, and only in our second year as a particular church. I have been a part of the denomination for about 10 years. My vocation: Middle School Principal of a local public school.

Thank you for any input you can give!

God Bless,
Conrad


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 17, 2007)

Ask Greenville about their distance program http://www.gpts.edu


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2007)

brother, you owe it to yourself to check out Haddington House. They mostly distence with one week summer & winter school courses. eaach course is only 200 bucks and are transferable to most major reformed seminaries (incl Greenville, mentioned ablove). Located in PEI (Canada) it is not so far from you for a summer session.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jun 18, 2007)

*Address?*

Do you have a web address for Haddington House?

Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.haddingtonhouse.org/


----------



## JOwen (Jun 19, 2007)

PRTS!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> http://www.haddingtonhouse.org/



 Thanks, Tyler.

If you write to them (or e-mail) they will send you a catalogue of current distence courses.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jun 19, 2007)

*Catalog*

I did and they did. Thanks everyone!


God Bless,

Conrad


----------

